# ChicagoVPS Review



## mnpeep (May 18, 2013)

I was curious about the 2GB for $7 deal at CVPS. So, naturally, I felt like #WINNING by buying it.

Little did I know it would have been one of the worst experiences I've ever had with a VPS provider.

I've tried multiple VPS providers in the past, BuyVM, Prometeus, Hostigation; the list goes on.

#1 reason why I disliked CVPS the most? How unreliable the node is.

DD tests showed how sporadic the node was, sometimes I got 200mbps, sometimes 17mbps; simply too much randomness. Contacting support would have done nothing, since they would only talk about the 200mbps readings, and not the 17mbps ones. Submit a ticket every time something like this happens? No, that would waste half of my day at CVPS's support ticket area.

Trying to run a 512MB Minecraft server on it was worse, it took 184 seconds for the initial world generation, and 7 seconds on reboots (where the world is just loaded, not generated)

Keep in mind that this VPS was cancelled about two months ago. I did a review previously on LET, but it was removed from view. I am willing to provide proof to vpsBoard staff about the purchase.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

How about the iowait time?  

I have little doubt that CVPS is mixing SSDs into their servers and using them as RAM.  When you pack 100+ 2GB accounts into a 32GB server, it is just unreasonable to expect to have enough resources to cover things.  People leave containers open and running and not utilizing all their allocation, but not to the extent CVPS was taking things.

Yeah, plenty of other providers doing the same bad things.


----------



## mnpeep (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> How about the iowait time?
> 
> I have little doubt that CVPS is mixing SSDs into their servers and using them as RAM.  When you pack 100+ 2GB accounts into a 32GB server, it is just unreasonable to expect to have enough resources to cover things.  People leave containers open and running and not utilizing all their allocation, but not to the extent CVPS was taking things.
> 
> Yeah, plenty of other providers doing the same bad things.


Not sure, I C+Ped the review that I put on LET that was deleted. The VPS has been long-gone removed.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

So why was your post deleted over there?  Way too much of that bad protect our a$$e$ behavior over on that other site.


----------



## mnpeep (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So why was your post deleted over there?  Way too much of that bad protect our a$$e$ behavior over on that other site.


No clue.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

*Hoping* it is part of the "we were hacked" mess.   How long ago was your review posted over there?


----------



## MannDude (May 18, 2013)

mnpeep said:


> I am willing to provide proof to vpsBoard staff about the purchase.


Please do. Send me a PM showing a screenshot of your ticket history or proof of invoice or something.


----------



## mnpeep (May 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Please do. Send me a PM showing a screenshot of your ticket history or proof of invoice or something.


Sent.



buffalooed said:


> *Hoping* it is part of the "we were hacked" mess.   How long ago was your review posted over there?


I made a review mid-April, it was removed a couple of minutes after I posted it


----------



## MannDude (May 18, 2013)

Verified, thanks.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

mnpeep said:


> Sent.
> 
> I made a review mid-April, it was removed a couple of minutes after I posted it


Sorry to say, but that sort of behavior on their part is pretty clear that CVPS isn't just a friend with CC/Jon.

This matter should be reminded/posted back over on LET and demanded an answer happen.

Know you aren't alone in receiving this sort of ill treatment over there.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 18, 2013)

I still like how they're holding my $7 hostage.  Had a vps with them for a month, it was terrible and cancelled it.

Completely forgot about the PayPal subscription, and it autopaid as you would expect.  Sent in a ticket and Chris replied back with multiple times to submit a PayPal dispute because it's their "policy".

I'll screenshot that when I get home.


----------



## Chronic (May 18, 2013)

Apart from some network downtime today, I can't recall when I last had issues on my 2GB plan. Granted, I am not a particularly demanding customer and as such perhaps not the right person to judge the quality of a service, but I'm pleased with what I got for my money.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> When you pack 100+ 2GB accounts into a 32GB server


Doesnt happen, but thanks again for stopping by 



mnpeep said:


> I made a review mid-April, it was removed a couple of minutes after I posted it


Instead of making assumptions why not go as Liam or Humza. They are the only two that could have deleted it, you guys really need to stop the defamation. Its getting out of hand.


----------



## jarland (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Doesnt happen, but thanks again for stopping by
> 
> Instead of making assumptions why not go as Liam or Humza. They are the only two that could have deleted it, you guys really need to stop the defamation. Its getting out of hand.


The only two that *could* have deleted it? Could you send me the plugin you used to ban administrators from having that ability?


----------



## mud (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Instead of making assumptions why not go as Liam or Humza. They are the only two that could have deleted it, you guys really need to stop the defamation. Its getting out of hand.


SysAdmin could have deleted it too.

@mnpeep have you tried to ask someone what happened to your review?


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Instead of making assumptions why not go as Liam or Humza. They are the only two that could have deleted it, you guys really need to stop the defamation. Its getting out of hand.


Liam, oh yeah, we'll go to a guy who spoke out about big bad corporations operating other sites like WHT.  When a hosting company with serial liars is shown to own CC, Liam scrambled.  Perhaps he lied.  Now he's spinning fine linens for CC.

Liam is on CC's payroll.  

You are a former CC employee. Jon is your best friend.

No conflicts there.   

It's like asking a hole in a wall.  You never know who the devil on the other side is.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> You are a former CC employee


Stop saying that, its not true. Why am I being brought into CC drama. Go talk to Jon and ask why he posted my name on there when I was never an employee. Im sick of this bs made up lies.


----------



## Marc M. (May 18, 2013)

@CVPS_Chris - who's the sysadmin/webmaster for LET now? You might want to let him know that pointing a CNAME at an IP address is a big no-no.


----------



## Naruto (May 18, 2013)

marcm said:


> @CVPS_Chris - who's the sysadmin/webmaster for LET now? You might want to let him know that pointing a CNAME at an IP address is a big no-no.


So are you the one who took LET down when vpsBoard went down just a moment ago?


----------



## Marc M. (May 18, 2013)

LoL no. I actually just posted a comment on LET with some suggestions about what CC should do so that the site won't be hacked or go down anymore. Their sysadmin pointed a CNAME to an IP address which is pretty dumb, that's why it no one could access it.



Naruto said:


> So are you the one who took LET down when vpsBoard went down just a moment ago?


----------



## jarland (May 18, 2013)

mnpeep said:


> Not sure, I C+Ped the review that I put on LET that was deleted. The VPS has been long-gone removed.


I feel compelled to say how bad this is for LEB/LET, yet also as though I don't even have to. Either way, this is exactly what I wanted to open people's eyes to the possibility of before someone decided to go all hack crazy.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Stop saying that, its not true. Why am I being brought into CC drama. Go talk to Jon and ask why he posted my name on there when I was never an employee. Im sick of this bs made up lies.


So let me straighten this out.

Jon Bilohwizshitski is a f*cking liar.

Chris Fabozzi said so.

JonBi used Chris to fluff up his little e-penis company.   To inflate his 3-5 real employees (well plus remote helper ants)....

Then Chris just went along with JonBi to pen a fake CVPS case study.

Chris allowed all these lies and being pimped like a whore, because?


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So let me straighten this out.
> 
> Jon Bilohwizshitski is a f*cking liar.
> 
> ...


Why do almost every single one of your posts have to be dedicated to bashing ColoCrossing? What is your motive..?


----------



## jarland (May 18, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Why do almost every single one of your posts have to be dedicated to bashing ColoCrossing? What is your motive..?


Content > Motive


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Why do almost every single one of your posts have to be dedicated to bashing ColoCrossing? What is your motive..?


I am a professional asshole.

Hey, this thread was about ChicagoVPS and the mysteriously pulled review on LET. So the haterade is on topic. No bias there of course.  Post always disappear on LET when the host is with Colocrossing.

Now can we address why your company is both on CC's network as a host and advertising on Hackforums?  Even though you lied and said otherwise?

Just in case you missed it:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4bK8MhB2fJwJ:www.hackforums.net/showthread.php%3Ftid%3D3460606+site:hackforums.net+colocrossing


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I am a professional asshole.
> 
> Hey, this thread was about ChicagoVPS and the mysteriously pulled review on LET. So the haterade is on topic. No bias there of course.  Post always disappear on LET when the host is with Colocrossing.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that ad was placed there and I appreciate you bringing it up, thank you. One of our sales interns must have posted that ad as they were told to mass advertise. I'm working on tracking down who did it and once I find out, they'll be given at least a two hour scolding from me as our management strictly does not allow any interaction with hackforums.

As my signature suggests, we're ColoCrossing fanatics and I personally don't have anything against ColoCrossing.

Any more questions..? You may call yourself a professional asshole but you can't phase through me nor can you phase through any of the staff at ColoCrossing because they've been in this industry long enough to be able to deal with it.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

The intern did it.   Blame the unpaid help.    Funny.

Your intern has been busy blowing up HF threads with 50+ posts!!!  I'd look into the other posts, but I don't hang out with hackers.

Not that I care or anything, but your customers have created issues on CC's network.  Don't care if you believe me on that, but I know it factually and am not ever outing the info or source.

That's a JonBi move if there ever was one --- blaming the help.

Did you really have an intern or is that another persona.   Don't fret, they don't ban and block folks over here, even when white lies turn into gray ones.

PS: I've been in this general industry longer than you've been alive.  Seen it all.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> The intern did it.   Blame the unpaid help.    Funny.
> 
> Your intern has been busy blowing up HF threads with 50+ posts!!!  I'd look into the other posts, but I don't hang out with hackers.
> 
> ...


Why don't you pagecache our Terms of Service page and see how long our policy against advertising on hackforums has been there? As we are a reputable and honest provider, we would abide by our own term which automatically rules out the possibility that any of our senior staff members posted that thread.

Yes, you are correct that some of our clients have created issues on ColoCrossing's network but as soon as we receive the notice from them, that customer is either suspended or terminated.

Bash Jon Biloh all you want, who am I to stand in your way. I don't know anything much about him and I'm just going by what my trusted friends and coworkers have told me. You yourself stated that you were a "professional asshole", and I was going to let you enlighten me with your apparent wide knowledge of ColoCrossing but why should I listen to you now?

We do actually have interns. No they are not unpaid, they're paid interns.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Stop saying that, its not true. Why am I being brought into CC drama. Go talk to Jon and ask why he posted my name on there when I was never an employee. Im sick of this bs made up lies.


Made up lies.... Hmmm... You were never an employee.  

Why in the HELL would you allow a company to use your name and list you in a position if you weren't an employee?  It says a lot about your character either way.

http://www.chamberofcommerce.com/buffalo-ny/33151505-velocity-servers-inc/

KEY CONTACT:

Chris FabozziSALES ASSOCIATE


Office: (716) 949-3858








https://connect.data.com/contact/view/18883759/chris-fabozzi

Chris Fabozzi

Sales Associate


Velocity Servers Inc

8469 Sheridan Dr

 

Buffalo, NY 14221-4133

United States


----------



## Naruto (May 18, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Why don't you pagecache our Terms of Service page and see how long our policy against advertising on hackforums has been there? As we are a reputable and honest provider, we would abide by our own term which automatically rules out the possibility that any of our senior staff members posted that thread.
> 
> Yes, you are correct that some of our clients have created issues on ColoCrossing's network but as soon as we receive the notice from them, that customer is either suspended or terminated.
> 
> ...


TOS mean nothing.  No one reads them.  I am not researching your company as it is easy to hide behind things and play games.  That is what got as all here and the topic at hand.  I hope you are as honest as you seem to be.

*"Yes, you are correct that some of our clients have created issues on ColoCrossing's network"*

I know.  Those clients came from HackForums.  Surprised you didn't connect the dots back then. I did  Colocrossing is sort of known for having shady traffic on their network, dirty IPs, spammers, etc.   So it's just another day in preschool there.

As for your interns, surprised they are paid.  Most providers are busy abusing free labor Sysadmins even and can't make payroll so they are working a shit job at Kohl's.

*"Bash Jon Biloh"*

Bile-load  will get his.  Unsure who your advisers are, but ask them if the only reason they are buying from CC is because of those CrAZyYYYY! LOW LOW Prices.  I doubt they actually know Jon. 

Quality >> Price every time.   Buy wisely.


----------



## mnpeep (May 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Sorry to say, but that sort of behavior on their part is pretty clear that CVPS isn't just a friend with CC/Jon.
> 
> This matter should be reminded/posted back over on LET and demanded an answer happen.
> 
> Know you aren't alone in receiving this sort of ill treatment over there.


No point, they pretty much locked me out of my main account 'mnpeep'. The password reset feature is not working, I have PM'ed Liam to see what's up about 18 hours ago, still no response.



Mr. Obvious said:


> I still like how they're holding my $7 hostage.  Had a vps with them for a month, it was terrible and cancelled it.
> 
> Completely forgot about the PayPal subscription, and it autopaid as you would expect.  Sent in a ticket and Chris replied back with multiple times to submit a PayPal dispute because it's their "policy".
> 
> I'll screenshot that when I get home.


I see no screenshot yet, that would add to the #drama.



CVPS_Chris said:


> Instead of making assumptions why not go as Liam or Humza. They are the only two that could have deleted it, you guys really need to stop the defamation. Its getting out of hand.


I have not assumed anything. I have said that I posted a thread, and it was removed minutes later, no PMs about it, nothing. I did not say who removed it, because I have no evidence to say such a thing.



jarland said:


> I feel compelled to say how bad this is for LEB/LET, yet also as though I don't even have to. Either way, this is exactly what I wanted to open people's eyes to the possibility of before someone decided to go all hack crazy.


LET is going down like a flaming car... there have been barely any threads created in the past 24 hours.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> TOS mean nothing.  No one reads them.


According to the Electronic Signatures in Global and National Commerce act passed by US Congress in 2000, the TOS of hosting companies DO mean something and they are legally binding. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_Signatures_in_Global_and_National_Commerce_Act

This may not be the case in YOUR country but in the United States where the majority of the hosting industry is, it is the case.


----------



## peppr (May 19, 2013)

jarland said:


> I wanted to open people's eyes


 

by squealing hysterically? lol


----------



## jarland (May 19, 2013)

peppr said:


> by squealing hysterically? lol


Think that's more what you're doing by constantly expressing your butt hurt about me, but I'd like you to continue as every time it chips away at the value of any and everything that you say 


So by all means, the microphone is yours.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 19, 2013)

mnpeep said:


> I see no screenshot yet, that would add to the #drama.


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2013)

Yeah, dispute it, so they can win over an immaterial Internet product and not have to worry about it anymore.

If they wanted to refund you they'd give your money back.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

Wait.  He wants you to open a dispute?  What?


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Wait.  He wants you to open a dispute?  What?


The CC drama brand.

I don't know any business owner  in their right might that wants to deal with disputes involving PayPal.  Only someone insane would select that sort of torture.


----------



## mnpeep (May 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it is used to delay repayment, since the seller has a week or two to respond to the dispute before the money is handed back.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 20, 2013)

Sadly I should have just gone ahead and done it, and submitted the screenshot as proof.

But, nonetheless, they still have my seven dollhairs - and clearly they need it more than I do/did.


----------



## Francisco (May 20, 2013)

mnpeep said:


> I'm pretty sure it is used to delay repayment


 

More likely because he stands to win the dispute no?

Chris likely has enough experience with paypal from all of his ventures to know how likely it is that he'll lose a case. If it was a stolen card? He'd refund it instantly in hopes of not getting bitten additional fees. Since it's an end user complaining about a virtual good? Cards are in his favor.

Francisco


----------



## Ash (May 20, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> This may not be the case in YOUR country but in the United States where the majority of the hosting industry is, it is the case.


Lol. Do you have some numbers to back that up?


----------



## herbyscrub (May 23, 2013)

I abuse the hell out of my 2GB plan and it works for the most part.  Good stuff for $30.  Maybe in a couple months it'll be $20 when it's time to renew.


----------



## Tux (May 23, 2013)

My experience with ChicagoVPS is meh. Support is okay, uptime is not quite there yet, network in Chicago is a bit of a dud. But it's otherwise okay.


----------

